
Ask HN: How did you change your HDD on macbook pro mid-2012? - piocho
Hi there,<p>I&#x27;ve a Macbook pro mid-2012 that is still working fine.
I&#x27;d like to change my HDD by for a new SSD (1To or 500Go) before the old HDD crashs, as the lifetime for a HDD is like 4 or 5 years.<p>Have you already done that and how did you do ? I&#x27;d like to do it the easiest way if possible :D
Which SSD did you choose ?<p>Thx !
======
CyberFonic
My experience is with an earlier MBP.

I bought my MBP in mid-2009. Early 2010 I replaced the 160GB HD with a 240GB
SanDisk SSD. Speed improved markedly and it felt like the battery life became
longer as well. In 2017 I had to replace the battery (can't remember the
brand, just bought of the internet and it came with a set of required
screwdrivers). The MBP is still going well, yup in late 2018. The replacement
battery was never as good as the original but it kept me going.

The SSD is still going fine. In the last couple of months I have been using
the MBP less, as I do most of my work on a fast mini-tower running Ubuntu. The
MBP churns along nicely on the side, running programs which have no suitable,
IMHO, substitutes under Linux.

Of course, I run regular backups with TimeMachine using three, in rotation,
external USB (spinning rust) drives. Never had to restore due to system losing
data, only due to an occasional fat fingered carbon interface glitch.

~~~
piocho
Thank you.

What do you think of SanDisk SSD ? How did you do that ? I mean steps by
steps, what tool did you use ?

~~~
CyberFonic
I think that SanDisk SSD is a good product. It certainly has been reliable
over the past 8+ years. I'm sure that these days, there are faster SSDs out
there, but you need to confirm that you MBP model has the appropriate SATA
speeds to interoperate.

I googled a guide on how to replace disk drives and since it was a long time
ago I can't remember the exact steps. But it was roughly as follows:

Put SSD into a USB HD case.

Clone internal disk onto new SSD, the tool allowed the use of larger drive.
Again, can't remember the exact program. It was recommended by the guide I
followed.

Make a TimeMachine backup - you know, just in case something goes bad.

Shut down MBP

Remove screws on bottom

Locate HD, remove, move some mounting hardware onto SSD (now out of USB case)

Screw in SSD and connect cables - power and SATA.

Put bottom back on, replacing screws. NB: some are longer than others so you
need to keep track of which ones go where. Again the reference guide had good
hints.

Power up MBP, activate Trim program.

Enjoy.

------
tiredwired
I upgraded my 2012 in 2014 with a SSD from crucial.com. It was as easy as
backing up the drive with Time Machine. Swap in new drive. Restore to new
drive.

------
rbanffy
For now, I'd suggest you just attach a bigger external HDD and enable Time
Machine. ;-)

There is a fine guide on iFixit:
[https://www.ifixit.com/Guide/MacBook+Pro+13-Inch+Unibody+Mid...](https://www.ifixit.com/Guide/MacBook+Pro+13-Inch+Unibody+Mid+2012+Hard+Drive+Replacement/10378)

~~~
piocho
Ok so what you are suggesting is to :

\- create a time machine copy on an external HDD

\- put the new SSD in the computer, restart it

\- get the copy of time machine on the new disk

Will it be possible to reboot with the brand-new SSD inside the mac ?

~~~
rbanffy
No. The Time Machine part is for if everything goes REALLY BAD _and_ for when
you are reinstalling on the new hard disk.

